# CAAD10 vs. Synapse Ride Quality ?



## JoeOxfordCT

Hi all,

I currently own a 2010 CAAD9. I have been thinking about doing the frame trade-in program to get either a CAAD10 or Synapse (not Hi-Mod). I don't race. I do primarily fast group rides and century rides. This year I am also looking to tackle some brevets of 200K & maybe even a 300K. (Berkshire Brevets in MA.)

The new CAAD10 has the SAVE chainstays that are suppose to add some comfort to the ride however I have always been intrigued by the Synapse frames too. My question is, and hopefully there are some folks out there who have ridden both, what are the differences in ride quality. We know the CAAD is primarily a crit bike and the Synapse a "Performance/Plush" bike. Will I feel like a slug on the Synapse when the pack jumps on a fast group ride ? Will the CAAD10 become painful to ride at distances >100 miles ? I have a feeling the answers will not be so black & white but I wanted to get some feedback. I will say though that I have done several 100 milers on my 56cm CAAD9 and my only (minor) complaints are sore arms/shoulders at the finish. My setup is SRAM 50/36 w/11-28 cassette, & Swalbe 23mm tires. My handlebars are no more than 2 inches below my seat.

Thanks,

J.


----------



## scottzj

I have just test rode the CAAD10, Six and the Synapse. I must say my fav was the Six, of course, as it seemed every peddle stroke was put immediately to the pavement. Now the CAAD10 has my second vote....its got a nice stiff but nible ride and with aggressive set up could actually be a nice race bike (with upgraded parts). The Synapse absorbed tons of road vibrations and bumps, however it seemed to also absorb some of my peddling too. It was the most slugish out of the hole compared to the other 2 bikes I rode.
I like a tad more aggressive stance than most and I believe speed is more important than comfort, to me. As far as comfort with all those bikes, you can always have a carbon seat tube and change to 25c tires that would assist in making whatever bike you choose better for longer rides. Remember this is just my opinion and everyone likes different styles of riding.


----------



## JoeOxfordCT

Hi Scott,
Thanks for the reply....so you got the SuperSix non Hi-Mod ?
I have always thought that frame was out of reach money-wise although it's probably pretty close to what the non Hi-Mod Synapse is. So let me ask you this. What were the differences you found between the CAAD10 and the SuperSix ?


----------



## scottzj

Well I ordered the Six, as they didnt have the color and size for me.....as for the 10 and Six, the weight and performance is where I found the main difference. It could be due to the group parts, as the 10 had rival and the Six had force. However, the Six seemed to absorb some of the road bumps since it did have the full carbon frame. I believe that with a few mods, the CAAD10 could be just as nice for half the cost. Heck my LBS has a CAAD10 with rival for around 1400$, so thats not a bad price for what you get. Since I plan on attending a few races, I wanted the bike that gave me quick response from the peddles and was able to corner like mad, and that is where the Six out performed the others. The Synapse seemed to flex more than my liking, but you do have to understand I am 6'3 and 195lbs, so that could change the ride for smaller bikes.


----------



## dcl10

Don't know about the 10, only rode one for a few minutes at a presser, but the Synapse I rode was laterally stiffer than my 9. My only concerns were a slightly bouncy feeling when climbing hard out of the saddle, and a little movement in the fork blades when cornering and braking. One of the most comfortable road bikes out there, but not quite as racy feeling as say an Infinito, or Z series, which more or less provide an alternate geometry without the micro suspension features you have on the synapse, Roubaix, 566 etc. Also it's also hard to compare stock bikes since the synapse comes with 25's which will deform more under hard accelerations. They also tend to come with cheaper wheels and cranks compared to as 10 at a given price point, and that makes a difference. If you really want to compare ask to test ride both with the same tires/wheels, or try to find a HM1 to get a good idea what the frame itself is capable of.


----------



## terbennett

I had the liberty to ride the CAAD 10 w/ ultegra for a day. That bike was so comfortable that I had to keep looking down to make sure it was a CAAD and not a Six. The frame is downright beautiful and the components worked well. The ride was really good and that surprised me since it was running Mavic's under dog, the Aksium. The bike is stiff enough thatit simply catapults you with just a little pressure on the pedals. People with CAAB 9s will know what I'm talking about. This bike easily is a challenge for bikes that cost twice as much. Heck, I live in So. Cal and my LBS sponsors a team. They ride CAADs too. I'm a Felt fan but the CAAD10 was so nice, I'm considering buying my first C-dale before this summer.


----------



## JoeOxfordCT

Thanks for the comment terbennett,

I got alot of feedback since I posted this question. Even got the chance to ride with a couple guys who were riding SuperSix Hi-Mods. I have no doubt that the SuperSix in general is lighter, stiffer, & more comfortable than the CAAD10. The SuperSix Hi-Mod even more so. 

However, I have also come to the conclusion that the extra cost is not worth it for me. I am at the point where I will get faster by riding more and not spending more. I plan to stick with CAADs for now....trying to locate a CAAD10 frameset in the anodized black but I'm being told that Cannondale is only parting with them on their fully built up Dura Ace bikes. Bummer...anyone here anything on that please PM me.


----------



## ph0enix

JoeOxfordCT said:


> Hi Scott,
> Thanks for the reply....so you got the SuperSix non Hi-Mod ?
> I have always thought that frame was out of reach money-wise although it's probably pretty close to what the non Hi-Mod Synapse is. So let me ask you this. What were the differences you found between the CAAD10 and the SuperSix ?


There is really no difference in price between the SuperSix and the Synapase Carbon - at least as far as the 2011 U.S. model frames are concerned.
I think scottzj's assesment is pretty dead on. I can vouch for the Six (assuming he doesn't mean the SuperSix). It's a great bike but having to have owned both, I can say that the SuperSix is significantly better and I'm not just praising it because that's what I ride now. The power transfer, handling, responsiveness and ride quality are all superior to the Six's.


----------



## crystalbug

*Cannodale CAAD 10 vs Fuji SL Pro*

Hello,

I am new to Road bike but I have been MT Biking for years. I am comparing Cannodale CAAD 10 $1499 vs Fuji SL Pro $1799 and I couldn't decide which one fit me better. I am not going to race but I want my bike to last me for 10 years. I ride often and if I get a road bike, I might ride on most of week days and mt bike on weekend. I am 5"5' female but I fit men's xs bike. Any suggestions?


----------



## DIRBike

scottzj said:


> I have just test rode the CAAD10, Six and the Synapse. I must say my fav was the Six, of course, as it seemed every peddle stroke was put immediately to the pavement. Now the CAAD10 has my second vote....its got a nice stiff but nible ride and with aggressive set up could actually be a nice race bike (with upgraded parts). The Synapse absorbed tons of road vibrations and bumps, however it seemed to also absorb some of my peddling too. It was the most slugish out of the hole compared to the other 2 bikes I rode.
> I like a tad more aggressive stance than most and I believe speed is more important than comfort, to me. As far as comfort with all those bikes, you can always have a carbon seat tube and change to 25c tires that would assist in making whatever bike you choose better for longer rides. Remember this is just my opinion and everyone likes different styles of riding.


I am interested in your personal experience as I have not demo'd either yet. How drastic is the difference in the two?


----------



## T K

crystalbug said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to Road bike but I have been MT Biking for years. I am comparing Cannodale CAAD 10 $1499 vs Fuji SL Pro $1799 and I couldn't decide which one fit me better. I am not going to race but I want my bike to last me for 10 years. I ride often and if I get a road bike, I might ride on most of week days and mt bike on weekend. I am 5"5' female but I fit men's xs bike. Any suggestions?


If you are looking to race, caad for sure. You will have a great frame to start and can always upgrade some components later. Start with some nice race wheels and use the stock ones for everyday training or spare wheels on race day.


----------

